# Update on berried shrimps!



## bettaforu

Well I just checked my tank this am and saw that my Red Crown Mosura is berried, that makes the 2 females (other one is a Black Hino) in this tank carrying some sort of Tibee offspring!

CRS SSSS x BTOE/Red Tiger
CBS SSS x BTOE/Red Tiger

and in my OEBT tank is 2 berried females (also in this tank is a lovely CBS Flower Mosura male) so don't know if he is a daddy or one of the dark blue OEBT males, but both females are extremely dark so hard to see the eggs!

In the Taiwan Bee tank is
Blue Bolt x ? Could be black Mischling or Snow White SSSS+ male!

In the Red Tiger/Blue Velvet tank is.
Several Blue Velvets.
2 x Red Tiger x Red Tigers.

In the Crystal Tank is
CRS SSSS crown mosura x ?
CBS SSSS crown mosura x ?
Males in this tank are both Crown Mosuras and Snow Whites!

So lots of babies going to be showing up, but I am MOST excited about the possible Tibees! First one due is the OEBT around Sept 13th, so will have to start watching for those babies.

I am considering taking the females that are having the Tibee cross and putting them in the Breeder box, so I can watch for the babies arrival, but don't want to stress them out too much.


----------



## bettaforu

09/15 update on berried females

Black Hino is very near hatching stage, all eggs are now a coffee color and Im sure I can see eyes 

Red SSS Crown is not due for another week or so, but she's doing fine.

OEBT is due any day now, hard to see eyes as she's sooo dark bodied.

All 3 ladies are in the breeder box with lots of almond leaves/oak leaves and airstone so they are quite comfortable in there. Moss for them and the babies to hang onto once they arrive.


----------



## camboy012406

hey anna no pics?


----------



## bettaforu

I can try but they are hiding under the katappa leaves most of the time....maybe later tonight when its dark in the room and they come out I can try grab a photo.


----------



## bettaforu

OK here you go, as soon as she saw me she took off under the leaves and wouldn't come out....guess she's camera shy about her figure 

I managed to just grab this one.....you can see the eggs under her belly, they are no longer black...so soon!


----------



## camboy012406

wow thats a big mama.


----------



## bettaforu

Yeah she's a good size...hopefully the clutch will be a good one too....can't wait to find out what the cross was? If it was the BTOE then the babies will look like low grade CBS, if the TT then I think some kind of orangey stripey color, and NOT sure what a red tiger x will look like....hmmmnnn.


----------



## Jaysan

oh man....cant wait to see the results!!


----------



## bettaforu

So here's the 1st gal that is due to birth....OEBT x OEBT/BTOE won't know until the show up...she's about to pop!









and here's the 2nd one...not far behind I don't think!


----------



## bettaforu

update: Sept 21st.

Black Hino has had her babies  
Now from what I can see they are white! No black bands that I can see on them, and they are NOT orange either.....hmmnn. Will have to wait a bit longer till they are on the leaf litter to get any pics, right now they are in the duckweed and plants so kinda hard to get any real good looks at them, but they are white!...that's for sure.

update: Sept 21st.

my Snow White is BERRIED in my Taiwan Bee tank....could be any one of several crosses...BB, BTOE, BKK, Crystal White Bee or a Mischling. Cool.


----------



## Symplicity

Is this breeder box in the tank? Do i just throw in moss and crushed IAL?
My SSSs are gonna pop and I dont want them to die in a poorly setup breed box.

I have a "fish breeder box" its a mesh bag around a cube shape. So the walls are made of fine mesh. 

Thinking of layering the bottom with IALs and moss..........


----------



## bettaforu

I have one of the large outside breeder boxes that filters the water from the tank thru it and back into the tank.

I add an airstone for extra oxygen, layer the box with oak leaves/IAL and alder cones and some moss, floating plants for the babies to hide in.

The BB and my Snow white are both in my Taiwan bee tank, I will probably take them out in a little while, so I can see the babies born.


----------



## bettaforu

I would think the net box inside the tank would work too, although I have had problems with shrimps getting stuck down under the brackets, so would be a little concerned about babies doing the same thing....also how would you be able to see the babies against the net.

The beauty of these breeder boxes is that they hang on the top rim of you tank and you can isolate your females from harrassment while still able to watch for new babies (you would see the female is no longer carrying eggs which is why I new I had babies in my tank today!)


----------



## bettaforu

OK this is weird...both the OEBT and CRS SSSS females are still berried 
by my calculations the OEBT should have had hers by now, but she's still carrying a load of them and no sign of her kicking them off.....do they go longer than 28 days???


----------



## Symplicity

Hybrids take a 2nd generation to get TB from what I remember reading.


----------



## bettaforu

OEBT isn't having a hybrid, she's bred to OEBT...that's what's got me stumped...maybe I miscalculated the dates


----------



## Dman

Or just like actual birth it's unpredictable could just be having a bigger batch n needs a bit longer, my oebt babies r getting big, and starting to have there color come out, it's so exciting


----------



## RCode

My super tiger stays prego for almost 8 weeks, then she has babies, but I've never seen the babies.

This has happen twice... Not sure why though....


----------



## bettaforu

here is pic of her as of today....looks pretty close now 










and the other 2 ladies.


----------



## bettaforu

Sooo mamma BB is empty today  Somewhere in my tank there is babies and I have NO clue what they look like...will have to wait for a week then try the Eros!

However in my CRS tank, I have baby CBS/CRS and Snow whites running around....didn't even notice them until the other day...they've been hiding under the big dragon lace rock, but now they are big enough to come out.


----------



## Symplicity

My berried SSS crown just died today. No idea why. It looked like a failed molt as it was still alive and moving its flipperettes fanning the eggs as it layed on the ground

I could not bare to extract the eggs so I just disposed of the body once it passed


----------



## bettaforu

Awww Geez, Im sooo sorry, that's a blow that just hurts bad 

I understand about not wanting to take the eggs, and its hard to try to hatch them with any success anyway. 

I doubt she would have molted while carrying eggs though??? Even when I dose Eros my berried females just buzz around annoyed, but don't lose any eggs. Maybe something else was going on with her.


----------



## bettaforu

BB has had her babies and she's molted again...I have a deep blue male in with her this time, so keeping fingers crossed. 

On the other hand I did see one of her babies today and its RED...hard to tell if its Mischling looking or not, but its defintely RED!!!

I took a crappy pic of it, but its just not clear enough to see whether it has stripes or ? but you can definitely see Red color on the head....maybe its a WR?


----------



## Symplicity

looking forward seeing pics in the future.

I put my berried shrimps in the breeder box. So i cant wait to see my first batch in a controlled environment


----------



## bettaforu

Yeah, its sometimes hard to see them at first cause they hide in the moss, leaves etc. After about a week (mine are at that now) they tend to crawl on the sides of the box, so you get to see them a bit more. Im feeding gravidas and earthworm powder to mine, and they seem to be growing quite well.

look forward to hearing you've got babies


----------



## bettaforu

update: I have a black/white Tibee that is berried! This is F3 generation now, but I don't know if its another F2 Tibee or BTOE as theyre were both types of males in this tank.

Im leaving her in the big Tiger tank for now, closer to the time I will put her in the breeder box so I can see the babies when they arrive....yaay!


----------



## bettaforu

update:

Mosura Crown Red, has had her babies.... somewhere in the tank!!!!
will have to wait to see them too, and STILL the OEBT is hanging on to hers


----------



## Jiinx

So exciting, Anna!


----------



## bettaforu

OH BOY this is just too  Love is in the Air...lalala!!!

Finally I have a berried Tangerine Tiger...I thought I had all males, guess not 

here's 2 separate pics of her, one with a flash (can't see the eggs, but you can see her nice color) the other without flash and you can see the load she's carrying.



















and a berried Red Tiger too! Phew lots of mammas having babies around here.


----------



## Symplicity

My CRS dropped her eggs in the breeder mesh box but I guess the holes are too big and they fell through??


----------



## k1ng

Not to hijack the thread or anything but I would be willing to trade my seaclone 100 protein skimmer for some shrimp or something. pm me for details and what you have to offer. Also what will you be doing with all these cool hybrids and babies your producing as youve got tons of them popping up from left to right?


----------



## bettaforu

That's too bad about the eggs...Ive tried using mesh breeder boxs before and wasnt happy with the results, that's why I went with the acrylic one, it keeps the water the same as the main tank yet its outside and easy to move around if you need to.

King: I don't do trades only because I just offloaded a mountain of aquarium stuff that I had accumulated (hubby was getting miffed at all the things I didn't use/need) so really don't need anything else, thanks. 

In regards to the the Hybrids, well I didn't really start off to do this, just happened when a couple of adventurist shrimps in my divided tank decided to escapes thru the tiny space between the divider, and ended up breeding with a different tiger ie: red x black, tt x red.


----------



## Symplicity

anna can you link me to your external breeder box?


----------



## bettaforu

Alex here's the link...sometimes Big Als has them, if not you can usually get them on ebay.

http://ca-en.hagen.com/Marina-Breeding-Boxes-Safe-Birthing-Areas


----------



## Symplicity

Thxs anna I just ordered one now


----------



## bettaforu

Well what is it they say " when one being dies another is born" here's the proof of that.

My Red Tiger female is berried!!  Here she is in all her glory!


----------



## k1ng

I wasnt completley directing the trade to you but anyone that would be willing to. Is the tiger a mix because it looks a little blueish. How many shrimp tanks do you have?


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> Alex here's the link...sometimes Big Als has them, if not you can usually get them on ebay.
> 
> http://ca-en.hagen.com/Marina-Breeding-Boxes-Safe-Birthing-Areas


Angelfins also carries the breeder boxes and they're coming to the GTA Oct 6th. Check out their post. I got 2 from them at their booth in the Hamilton Auction a couple weeks ago. They really are great (breeder boxes & Angelfins).

Hope this helps


----------



## Jaysan

Scotmando said:


> Angelfins also carries the breeder boxes and they're coming to the GTA Oct 6th. Check out their post. I got 2 from them at their booth in the Hamilton Auction a couple weeks ago. They really are great (breeder boxes & Angelfins).
> 
> Hope this helps


Hrmm....
Debating on getting the medium or the large?
Any thoughts?


----------



## Symplicity

god dam lol paid shipping on pets and ponds.com  and i am picking up light bulbs this saturday from angelfins @ yorkdale


just threw away money on shipping


----------



## bettaforu

I didn't know they had those boxes either!! I bought mine off AMAZON.COM
and had to pick it up in the US...

Well now we all know where to get them, thanks Scott....they are extremely handy, not just for fish but I put some of my new moss in them with an airstone and its taken off like gangbusters! Now I can finally attach it to some rocks etc. I also use it to re-roll a divided moss ball, the airstone keeps it going around and around 

I use mine for segregating shrimps I am going to sell, acclimating new shrimps just arrived and my Betta for salt treatment....they are just fab. I have about 6 or 7 of them now.

King: get the biggest one...I opted for a med at the beginning and found it was just too small....haven't regretted getting the bigger ones yet.

Yes she has a blue tinge, all Red Tigers have a blue tinge to them (females more so) but some that are available on the market now are *German bred *and don't reproduce the red stripes...you just get blue tinged regular tigers.

These are a specially bred Tiger by a dedicated Breeder in the US who over several years has developed the thicker red striped ones to reproduce only red striped babies, which mine do! I was able to get 12 of them from the Breeder as I knew them well.

I am slowly building my colony up so not enough to sell yet, but maybe next year. 

Current tanks are:
1 x 9 gallon, holding CBS/CRS SSSS mosura's, and SSSS+ snow whites.
1 x 9 gallon, holding BKK, BB, WR, Mischlings, Snow whites, BTOE and 2 x Crystal white Bee shrimps (very rare)
1 x 9 gallon, holding Red Tigers and Blue Velvets...breeding regularly.
1 x 30 gallon, holding Red Tigers, Tangerine Tigers, BTOE, and OEBTs.
1 x 9 gallon, holding F2 Pinto Tibees BTOE x Benibachi CRS offspring.
1 x 2.5 gallon, holding 1 Snow white male, 1 BB high grade male, 1 Snow white female berried, 1 SSSS Mosura female, 1 very dark blue OEBT berried and now some babies.
2 x 30/40 gallon plant tanks, containing 5 long fin cherry barbs, 1 female marble blue Betta, and a gorgeous pair of Golden Wonder Killifish and a CPO.

Oh and a huge 125 gallon Marineland setup in the living room holding 1 10 inch long finned Comet and 2 x med sized Shibunkins. 
5 show jars of Bettas (mustard gas green, blue/yellow, black/red, orange polka dot) and soon 2 mystery ones coming from Thailand for the show!!!!


----------



## Symplicity

very impressive anna.


----------



## k1ng

Stop posting that stuff lol I get jealous of your awesome inventory. I was wondering if you would be willing to take pics of the ssss and ssss+ as I looked them up and couldn't find any. Nice work on the tanks and shrimp collection keep it up.


----------



## bettaforu

thanks, its taken a long time to get these (over a year) so nothing happens overnight, even harder to keep them alive, never mind getting them to breed. I have been VERY lucky that with all the information I have read on all forums, both here, US and Germany, I have been able to figure out what each one needs, as they are all different.

here is an explaination of the grades....its probably more easier to classify them a SSSS, some people have put + on the end, so Im not sure how they call them anymore.

These have been called Royal whites because of the amount of solid white and white legs on them...these are my home raised Snow whites!









This is called a Flower head pattern Mosura....top grade of the CBS!








This is called a Heart head pattern Mosura, again high grade but not as much as the Flower (IMO)









Just to clarify...bodies vary on these from good to great, but NOT as good as PRL, where the bodies are extremely solid white. You don't get any of these head patterns on PRL as they don't cross Goldens or Snow whites with the CRS/CBS hence the reason they are called Pure!

Its a personal preference whether you like the plain MARO head pattern on a PRL along with a solid white body, or go for a pattern like Crown, Heart, Flower, Lightning etc which means they have at some time been crossed with Golden/Snows. I like the patterns better, but can appreciate a very nice PRL, and am looking at getting some from Crimson/Ebi-ten in the near future to try out.


----------



## Symplicity

OMG I need a Mosura Flower!


----------



## bettaforu

Alex I tried to find some from my friend, but he doesn't have any...these are very hard to find. IF I have ANY luck I will let you know asap.

I want some more!!!


----------



## matti2uude

I can get them if you want.


----------



## bettaforu

where from??? How much? PM


----------



## matti2uude

bettaforu said:


> where from??? How much? PM


From Frank.


----------



## bettaforu

ok so I saw my Mosura's baby this am...only 1 so far, a black and white one! 

Now there was NO CBS in this tank when she got berried, so this baby could be a panda (BKK father) mischling (Mischling father) or tibee (BTOE father)won't be able to tell until its up a bit. I have seen 3 of the others so far, but so small I can't tell what they look like.


----------



## bettaforu

WoooHooo! just shined a light on one of the babies that I thought was black and white....ITS A RED WINE! 

Right now its so small it looks to be a Panda, but as it grows those bands could get wider and it might be a 2 bar...one other one is is white with spots of color on its head and tail, but its hiding inside the driftwood so I can't get a good shot of it.

One other of the babies is definitely got stripes, managed to see a bit of them as it whizzed by in the tank to dissappear again.

Mamma OEBT finally had her babies, she's empty....but of course NO sign of the babies.

It will be another week or so before they start to come out. Feeding earthworm powder seems to be helping them grow good. 

Now we are awaiting Mamma Snow white to have hers as I have NO idea who the father of these ones are, she was in the Taiwan Bee tank, so it could be anybody!!!


----------



## camboy012406

bettaforu said:


> WoooHooo! just shined a light on one of the babies that I thought was black and white....ITS A RED WINE!
> 
> Right now its so small it looks to be a Panda, but as it grows those bands could get wider and it might be a 2 bar...one other one is is white with spots of color on its head and tail, but its hiding inside the driftwood so I can't get a good shot of it.
> 
> One other of the babies is definitely got stripes, managed to see a bit of them as it whizzed by in the tank to dissappear again.
> 
> Mamma OEBT finally had her babies, she's empty....but of course NO sign of the babies.
> 
> It will be another week or so before they start to come out. Feeding earthworm powder seems to be helping them grow good.
> 
> Now we are awaiting Mamma Snow white to have hers as I have NO idea who the father of these ones are, she was in the Taiwan Bee tank, so it could be anybody!!!


anna, where did you bought that earthworm powder?


----------



## bettaforu

I got mine at one of the auctions, came in a big bag. I believe I saw Big Als selling some in a little round tub thingy by the fish food section....at least in Hamilton they do, maybe check out or phone your nearest one. Its good stuff and fish and shrimps love it.


----------



## bettaforu

OK pics are terrible I know, but I just wanted to show you my baby Mosura shrimplet that I was able to capture....not sure yet what its marked like, too small, but this one is black/white...I think its a mischling. Its sitting on a piece of craft plastic that I use to anchor moss too. There were 3 of them this am.


----------



## bettaforu

so I know these are not great pics, but right now Im just sooo excited about them growing good that I try to snap a pic if I have a chance.

here is the one today....show 3 of them. 
Red and white one is definitely Mischling (CRS x Taiwan Bee)
the other two are what I believe to be a Red Taiwan hybrid (BB x WR/BKK)
once they are a little bigger I will try to fish it out and take a closer pic in the breeder box, but for now they are just whizzing around the tank and growing good....that's all I can ask for


----------



## bettaforu

woooeeee! Mamma Snow white is berried again this time to this guy!
Now that should be some interesting babies!


----------



## Dman

How many types of shrimp do you have Anna?


----------



## bettaforu

Hah...that's a very good question!  OK lets see.

Tigers

Red Tigers (breed true), Black Orange eyed Tigers
Orange Eyed Blue Tigers, Tangerine Tigers

Tibees

Black and white Tibees, Red/white tibees

Taiwan Bees

Blue Bolts, Wine Reds, Pandas, BKK, Green Hulks, Crystal White Bees Mischlings (bkk/wr x Crs crosses) in black and red.

Crystal Shrimps

Black Hinos, Black Crown Mosuras, Red Crown Mosuras, Black Flowerhead Mosuras, Red Flowerhead Mosuras, and Snow Whites

Neos
Blue Velvets


----------



## Jaysan

bettaforu said:


> Hah...that's a very good question!  OK lets see.
> 
> Tigers
> 
> Red Tigers (breed true), Black Orange eyed Tigers
> Orange Eyed Blue Tigers, Tangerine Tigers
> 
> Tibees
> 
> Black and white Tibees, Red/white tibees
> 
> Taiwan Bees
> 
> Blue Bolts, Wine Reds, Pandas, BKK, Green Hulks, Crystal White Bees Mischlings (bkk/wr x Crs crosses) in black and red.
> 
> Crystal Shrimps
> 
> Black Hinos, Black Crown Mosuras, Red Crown Mosuras, Black Flowerhead Mosuras, Red Flowerhead Mosuras, and Snow Whites
> 
> Neos
> Blue Velvets


How is the Red Flowerhead Mosura doing Anna?


----------



## bettaforu

Jaysan, he's a Daddy  Ive returned him to the main tank now to see if he can be of assistance to my other girls 

Snow white mammma is berried again, I put him in the tank with her alone, and it didn't take too long


----------



## Jaysan

bettaforu said:


> Jaysan, he's a Daddy  Ive returned him to the main tank now to see if he can be of assistance to my other girls
> 
> Snow white mammma is berried again, I put him in the tank with her alone, and it didn't take too long


very nice!
Can't wait to see the babies!! 

In my tank, their always dancing around, but I don't see any get berried 
I wonder if I have all males :|


----------



## bettaforu

Hmmnnn possible.


----------



## Jaysan

bettaforu said:


> Hmmnnn possible.


Once my new lens comes in, I'll take a picture of all of them, LOL
Post it up and see which ones are male or female.
I notice a few of them have rounded stomachs so I assume thats a female.

Going to try to see if I can see a saddle on them.


----------



## bettaforu

Jaysan Its really hard on the almost all white CRS to see the saddles, at least I think so, maybe you will have better luck.

I am getting a shipment from a friend of mine of Flowerhead CRS and CBS Mosura's next week.

These will probably still be youngsters, but I am getting in enough I can sell a few. I am trying to replace my aging Mosura gals, now that I have a very nice male I can utilize him more if I have some new bloodstock.


----------



## camboy012406

bettaforu said:


> Hah...that's a very good question!  OK lets see.
> 
> Tigers
> 
> Red Tigers (breed true), Black Orange eyed Tigers
> Orange Eyed Blue Tigers, Tangerine Tigers
> 
> Tibees
> 
> Black and white Tibees, Red/white tibees
> 
> Taiwan Bees
> 
> Blue Bolts, Wine Reds, Pandas, BKK, Green Hulks, Crystal White Bees Mischlings (bkk/wr x Crs crosses) in black and red.
> 
> Crystal Shrimps
> 
> Black Hinos, Black Crown Mosuras, Red Crown Mosuras, Black Flowerhead Mosuras, Red Flowerhead Mosuras, and Snow Whites
> 
> Neos
> Blue Velvets


hi anna, its good if you can post a photo each of your tank


----------



## bettaforu

I can do that but you won't see much, they are covered in algae and duckweed  I will try....maybe tomorrow I can post some shots.


----------



## bettaforu

So this am I saw a whole bunch of babies....most of them are the pinto tibee ones, but I have 3 black/white mischlings a red maro mosura and a snow white!!! I tried the picture taking but they were all on the underside of the sponge filter and as soon as I tried to clean the glass of water spots they took off!


----------



## camboy012406

bettaforu said:


> here is pic of her as of today....looks pretty close now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the other 2 ladies.


Hi anna what susbtrate is this?


----------



## bettaforu

that's Netlea soil in the little 2.5 gallon tank. I just checked the PH today and its below 6....even in such a small tank!

Babies are growing very well in this tank


----------



## camboy012406

bettaforu said:


> that's Netlea soil in the little 2.5 gallon tank. I just checked the PH today and its below 6....even in such a small tank!
> 
> Babies are growing very well in this tank


netlea crystal or for plants?


----------



## bettaforu

crystal shrimp soil.


----------



## bettaforu

Sooo someone molted this am in the Taiwan Bee tank 

The boys were all swimming around too, but I still see the Crystal white bee gal with the saddle, but can't tell about the others. I have a female BTOE in this tank but because she's black I cannot tell if she's carrying any eggs.


----------

